
The Difference Between Entry Level and Junior Developers - LouisRoR
https://medium.com/@louisror/the-difference-between-entry-level-junior-developers-a4092d1b0d8b#.ldvmx82sp
======
karimdag
This is the kind of posts that leaves me wondering: then what?

